# I Still Hate Tape



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

What the heck.Within one hour of taping,it starts falling off.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

That's the idea, so you use more tape! 3M's momma didn't raise a fool.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Frog tape is where it's at.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

I just use regular tape, unless its a floor, or the tape needs to stay for several days. Is the trim paint super fresh or something?


F*ck a bunch of blue tape.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

I've also liked Yellow Frog Tape a little more. There are also some new tapes such as Shurtape CP-51 (3M also has a version) that are designed to stick to zero VOC paints.

https://www.shurtape.com/paper-tapes/masking-tapes-pro-paint/painters-premium-grade/cp-51


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

i like the cheap green most times


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

I guess I was just expecting too much from tape made for trim.

I'm not a fan of yellow frog tape. It's too flimsy and ends up getting stuck to itself as I'm applying it. I end up throwing half of it away before it hits the wall.

I did end up trying the Blue Dolphin tape. It had great adhesion, almost too great. It was hard to rip, I had to tear each piece with my teeth.


----------



## loaded brush (Dec 27, 2007)

Green frog tape rocks. Agree with Lynn on the yellow. Too flimsy. It's so thin that when your masking something like base and keeping it taut it doesn't stay straight to the wall. You have to mask in 12 inch lengths. I'll mask a wall it's full length in one peice. Doing it in short peices is a time waster.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

What was the condition like? Was it humid and the tape had a hard time sticking or staying "stuck" ? Just curious.

Yah the base board/trim tape stuff is a gimmick. Kinda like primer in the paint, a little bit of a gimmick because anything that seals is considered a primer. 

Anyway, there are a few possible tapes to use.

One that I know we've used before and has a pretty good adhesion and tears nicely is the 3m Blue Platinum tape. Bit expensive, but so is wasting a whole roll of tape that won't stick lol. 

If it's humid I may have another solution, just let me know what it was like.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Regular 2090 blue works great for me usually. .


----------



## sayn3ver (Jan 9, 2010)

Been having the same issue with 3m tape, both the tan general purpose 2020 and the blue 2090. Doesn't stick to itself in the least. 

I go out of the way to firmly press fully along the whole run and sometimes go back and hit it again with a plastic putty knife. 

I have less issues when brushing or brush and roll (I'll mask the top of my base off only) vs spraying. 

Spraying really moistens the tape. No way for me to get two spray coats out of a mask typically for me. 

Typically before the first coat is dry I have sections lifting and curling. 

I vac and tack so I doubt it's a dust issue. Typically I tack with a bulk microfiber towel and a 5 of water and change the water. If it's respray of trim or an undercoat like kem aqua plus's surface or new wood I'll use denatured alcohol. 

I remember years ago the tan 3m masking tape was tenacious and a real chore if left on for more than a day or two. The 6 pack I just picked up feels like I'm using their low end blue regarding adhesion.


----------



## loaded brush (Dec 27, 2007)

DeanV said:


> Frog tape is where it's at.


Ribitt


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

frog tape sucks on base


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

loaded brush said:


> Green frog tape rocks. Agree with Lynn on the yellow. Too flimsy. It's so thin that when your masking something like base and keeping it taut it doesn't stay straight to the wall. You have to mask in 12 inch lengths. I'll mask a wall it's full length in one peice. Doing it in short peices is a time waster.


i like your analysis but thats the reason i dont like frog on base, when you apply pressure to seal with your lead hand it will bend off the wall. gimmi the cheap brittle green.


----------



## 007 Dave (Jun 22, 2016)

Taping is an art in itself. I like the frog tape either color but green most of the time. It works great. When it wont stick I try the cheap S.W. blond tape.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Pg5...intertape great stuff for spraying. Sw has it in the back and ppg has it on the shelf. Hd is also carrying it these days.Sticky but not too sticky, and a bit thicker and easier to work with than store brand or 2020 imo...we gave up on 3m a couple years ago....havent looked back. Man it's a bummer to lose a good masking job to crappy tape, humidity or gassing off...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## powdercoat (Mar 9, 2017)

I've had similar issues like this in the past, however I found that certain manufacturers actually use different adhesives, leaving to some tapes performing much better than others (despite being the 'same' offering). 

Personally, I have used masking tape from here and not had any issues. Always seems to stick properly without issues and doesn't fall off over time. 

Actually, coming to think of it I usually mask off a lot earlier than coating anyway so I tend to leave the tape sitting ambient for a while.

Hope this helps!


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

3m has seriously de-contended their tapes the last 10 years or so. The curse of the box stores. If they hadn't started making it cheaper, it would be selling for twice what it is now!


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

woodcoyote said:


> What was the condition like? Was it humid and the tape had a hard time sticking or staying "stuck" ? Just curious.
> 
> Yah the base board/trim tape stuff is a gimmick. Kinda like primer in the paint, a little bit of a gimmick because anything that seals is considered a primer.
> 
> ...



Im sorry I didn't respond.
In this case it was not humid at all, Massachusetts in June. That trim was painted about three years ago.

But, for me this has been an ongoing problem with the 3m blue, that's why I was trying the one made for trim.


----------



## beatjunkie (May 30, 2013)

I like SW plain tape.


----------



## Worker Bee (Jun 2, 2017)

I hate tape. we keep a roll of regular SW generic masking tape on the truck, but over all, we never tape anything... its too much of a PITA


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

I like to tape. edit: I LOVE tape.
I couldn't do my jobs without it. It lets me put quality coatings on...


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

ridesarize said:


> I like to tape. edit: I LOVE tape.
> I couldn't do my jobs without it. It lets me put quality coatings on...


It's not for everything, but it does have it's place!


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

ridesarize said:


> I like to tape. edit: I LOVE tape.
> I couldn't do my jobs without it. It lets me put quality coatings on...


Very nicely done sir! Long runs of tape, folded corners.....thoughtfully executed. Do I even see that the ceiling tack was left to hang a bit at the end for ease of removal? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

After having various issues with 3m blue we switched to Allpro a few years back and are sticking with it. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

I have spent more time bagging sh!T off than painting..lol

BTW Nice work ride..


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

ridesarize said:


> I like to tape. edit: I LOVE tape.
> I couldn't do my jobs without it. It lets me put quality coatings on...


I use a lot of tape as well,but why are you using paper and plastic on the windows instead of masking film. Just asking. I use film for everything.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

It great to see others point out some of the well though out things @ridesarize does when he masks. That's what I call craftsmanship!!!

Anybody that uses a sprayer understands the importance and value of a well masked jobsite. Between masking floors, windows and whatever else needs to be protected at jobsites where I'm spraying, I burn through quite a bit of tape. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

kmp said:


> I use a lot of tape as well,but why are you using paper and plastic on the windows instead of masking film. Just asking. I use film for everything.


Thanks for asking.
There's a few reasons I'm not using plastic only... I am an employee who dictates a lot of what goes on, on my jobs, but I have to also do what my boss is accustomed to. He hasn't gotten into the plastic film yet. I have tried it and even had 2 boxes of amf72 advanced, I sold them off. I can use the stuff but not as easy for me as paper, plus:

I like paper since we are oil priming, and doing 2 topcoats. The paper holds the products well, it's less likely to sag, or paint is less likely break off at some point. We swipe the paper with sanding sponges after primer (loosens dusty overspray) and the vacuum brush and I don't believe plastic would hold up to the abuse.

I have a few maskers set up with blonde, blue tape, but don't want another one for plastic around I guess, and I'd be spending more on sundries in my boss's and the clients eyes maybe. Also we still would have to buy regular plastic for certsim things and I really like to simplify. I get thorough but I like straight forward.

I understand how it is beneficial to many people though.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

I actually think the thread was a commentary on the quality issues the OP was having with her tape and not the idea of using tape itself. Great masking job anyway ridesarize.

and yes, some tapes have gone to 5hit quality wise in the last few years. But they gotta get the cost down for the box stores!


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

PACman said:


> I actually think the thread was a commentary on the quality issues the OP was having with her tape and not the idea of using tape itself. Great masking job anyway ridesarize.
> 
> and yes, some tapes have gone to 5hit quality wise in the last few years. But they gotta get the cost down for the box stores!


True Pacman


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

I taped some drywall primer to do a side by side paint test a couple of weeks ago and i had to try 4 different types of "blue" tape before i could get one that would stick long enough to roll out a 4'x8' section of wall. Either it would start to fall off on it's own or it would lift up as soon as the wet roller hit it. I used 3m 2090, 3m 2080, shurtape cp-27, and dolphin 14 day painters tape. The only one that would stay on was the dolphin brand. All the others started to come off in less than 15 minutes or when the roller hit them.

None of them used to do this! I know for a fact the 3m wouldn't have done this 10 years ago. It was the standard for a long time but.........I started to have my doubts when i saw Menard's and Home depot selling it at a price that was just a few cents over my cost!


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

so youre saying tape doesnt work 100% of the time? dont tell that to the painters taping up the sides of frames, they are conviced its more consistent than cutting


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm curious if the issue is due to a drop in the tape adhesives quality or the paint industry moving to 0 VOC paints. 

The only time I had an issue with tape adhesion was mask off some trim I sprayed with SW Solo in Semi-gloss.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

PACman said:


> None of them used to do this! I know for a fact the 3m wouldn't have done this 10 years ago.


I agree. At my former place of employment we went through cases and cases of 2" blue 2090 and the white tape you hate.

Tape is an absolute necessity for faux. Fifteen years ago, we had trim touch ups because the blue tape was TOO strong. 

I swear it used to be a little thicker.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

It might matter how old the tape is or if it was in a hot, or dry environme9nt for a while. Adhesive dries out slightly. Could be a crap shoot. I must get good tape up here in NW


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## Eagle Cap Painter (Nov 14, 2016)

PNW Painter said:


> I'm curious if the issue is due to a drop in the tape adhesives quality or the paint industry moving to 0 VOC paints.


I've had a couple reps blame low/no-VOC paints for adhesive failures, though I'm sure they're using cheaper materials as well. 3M markets this stuff for low/no-VOC coatings and it works pretty well, but the price tag is higher:










http://www.3m.com/3M/en_US/company-...d-Conditions-2045?N=5002385+3291627491&rt=rud


----------



## Creeks (Aug 21, 2017)

Duct tape will stay on.


----------



## getrex (Feb 13, 2017)

I like tape.. just because Lynn doesn't. (sorry, working on my offense quota)


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

getrex said:


> I like tape.. just because Lynn doesn't. (sorry, working on my offense quota)


What did I ever do to you?
Okay...here I come,Wisey,Gabe and Dave.......

Fvck you guys. I'm done. :wink::wink:dot dot dot


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Hurricane Lynn has made landfall. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

I actually prefer ball gags. They don't rip the sk......dang wrong forum again!


----------



## getrex (Feb 13, 2017)

I am just fulfilling my obligation to fight back against the statue-hating pantywaists in the world by upping the offense counter a few notches. Someone's gotta do it! TAPE IS YOUR GOD!!!


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

getrex said:


> I am just fulfilling my obligation to fight back against the statue-hating pantywaists in the world by upping the offense counter a few notches. Someone's gotta do it! TAPE IS YOUR GOD!!!


Reported


----------



## getrex (Feb 13, 2017)

I'm offended


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

getrex said:


> I am just fulfilling my obligation to fight back against the statue-hating pantywaists in the world by upping the offense counter a few notches. Someone's gotta do it! TAPE IS YOUR GOD!!!





getrex said:


> I'm offended



So, let me get this straight. You used the words, "statue-hating pantywaists", (btw-learn how to spell), to describe ME, and you're offended by it being reported.
Do I have that right?

In the current climate of unrest in our country, I'm pretty sure you're calling me a 'librul' and/or a n_____r lover. Enlighten us. What, EXACTLY, are you calling me?

I'm offended and frankly, a bit surprised, that this sort of dog whistling is tolerated here at PT. Actually it's more than dog whistling. Your comment is meant to stir up things that should have nothing to do with PT.

I'm pretty sure you told us that you have moderated forums in the past. I wonder what forums those might have been. Maybe the mods here can figure out your intent.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

This thread has run it's course and wandered way off course. I'm locking this thing up. If anyone wants to start a new thread for who knows what reason about hating tape, feel free. Keep it clean(er) though.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

If you two have your differences, keep them to PM's. Or, as I've said so many times before; use the ignore feature. But, this ongoing feud crap ends now. I have no problem in bestowing "vacations".


----------

